

"Packard Bell sets the standard for cool, design-driven technology." [2009] - tptacek
http://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew/archives/omg_packard_bell_is_like_so_co.php

======
stuff4ben
I remember my first Packard Bell. Man did I ever hate that integrated audio
card/modem! That POS kept dying on me...thank goodness for extended
warranties.

------
tptacek
This is the best thing I've read all week. Make sure and click through to the
actual press release.

